# She's not home yet, but...meet Bindi!



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Okay, so I don't _really_ have her yet...she can't come home with me until my friend & I have our own place. But I have some good pictures of her now, so I wanted to share with my favorite forum, especially for Shetland! 

I know some on the forum know of Soyala_Amaya's rescue girl, Frigga. Bindi is one of Frigga's babies, one of three girls. During my second visit, I fell in love with Bindi when she snuggled right into the crook of my arm & went to sleep, quills all down while I pet her. I told Soyala that this little sleepy girl was the one I wanted.

Frigga & the other babies have all been adopted & have either gone home or are going home soon. Luckily Soyala is willing to keep Bindi & take care of her until I'm able to bring her home. I'm hoping that will be sometime in December. And best of all, I get to regularly visit & get hedgie cuddles until then! Bindi's still a sweet, cuddly girl who is very happy to curl up & sleep on you. She's currently quilling & sore, so no petting is allowed right now, understandably. But she was still quite calm when I took her out of her hedgie bag, and she wasn't fazed by the lack of bag - she curled up against my hand, tucked her face under & went back to sleep. :lol: I foresee many shared naps and movie nights for us, and I will love nothing more than that.  I'm such a sucker for snuggly hedgies that just want to sleep on you.

I'm so, so, so excited to be able to contribute stories and pictures of my own hedgie to the forum again soon.  And I'm planning/hoping to have Bindi on a raw diet and plan to start a thread about that here. I'm also considering creating a Tumblr blog for her, but we'll see. I've been going nuts for the past couple weeks with nutrition research and bookmarking enrichment toys & cute hides & everything!! December can't come soon enough (and it's been years since I've looked forward to this time of year, so this is quite a nice change!).


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Oh my gosh she's so chubby! I'm very happy for you. We all know how much you love hedgies - she couldn't be going to a better home.


----------



## nuttylover (Jun 5, 2015)

Lilysmommy! I am so glad that you are going to have your new hedgie soon! Looking forward to more pictures and stories about Bindi <3


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I already can't wait to see her again. Going to be a long wait until December!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

But it will be an awesome christmas present. And think of it this way, christmas stuff will be in stores in just a couple weeks.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yeah, unfortunately. :lol: I haven't liked this time of year in the least since my mom died right before Christmas almost 5 years ago. This is the first year I've had anything to look forward to winter for, which is a really nice change. Maybe this will help with creating some new, happier memories instead. She'll definitely be the best Christmas present I've ever gotten!


----------



## writergirlmel (May 16, 2015)

I'm so happy you're getting her!


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

And it's your first Christmas in a new home, in a new state. You get to start new traditions. I fully expect to see lights from the plaza from you!! Yes I live vicariously back home through other people.


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

She's adorable! So happy you're finally getting a hedgehog again!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks Draenog & Mel! 

Twobytwo - yeah, to be honest, the whole "not being home for Christmas" thing is really helping me not dread the season, though I feel a little guilty for that too. I actually purposely came to Kansas to stay with my friend last Christmas because I didn't want to be home. My family was understanding though. It's going to be really nice to choose to ignore it or celebrate it if I want, & how to celebrate! And I have no idea what you're talking about, but I'll try to find out & get pictures for you. :lol: No promises though! I still can't guarantee I won't go completely Scrooge & refuse to leave the house, heh.


----------



## HedgieLady92 (Sep 13, 2015)

Awwh, how cute! What a beautiful baby! God bless you both!


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

Lilysmommy said:


> the whole "not being home for Christmas" thing is really helping me not dread the season, though I feel a little guilty for that too. I actually purposely came to Kansas to stay with my friend last Christmas because I didn't want to be home.


Do what you have to do for your mental health. I haven't been home for Christmas in years, so I understand how you feel. It can be difficult to feel pressure from family, but remember at the end of the day you have to take care of yourself before anyone else. Make your own traditions and find something to love in the holidays - whether it's spending time with friends, a new hedgehog, getting yourself a warm pie from the bakery, wrapping up in blankets and watching a movie...whatever.


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Kcmo, has an awesome plaza. Big old buildings that are shops and other businesses. It is normally beautiful with their fountains but at Christmas with the whole area it's extra special. 
I'm not a Christmas person myself but would love a reason to go back home for the lights. But can't justify doing it for that. So I'm stuck googling things. But then I find less and less of what was once there. Example, best steak place in the world closed.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

octopushedge said:


> Do what you have to do for your mental health. I haven't been home for Christmas in years, so I understand how you feel. It can be difficult to feel pressure from family, but remember at the end of the day you have to take care of yourself before anyone else. Make your own traditions and find something to love in the holidays - whether it's spending time with friends, a new hedgehog, getting yourself a warm pie from the bakery, wrapping up in blankets and watching a movie...whatever.


Thank you.  I've been making a greater effort to do that & take care of myself in the past year or so. Friends & partner have been helping with that. It's part of what spurred the move to Kansas as well, which has been turning out better than expected so far! Also I really want pie now...Christmas pie sounds like an excellent tradition to start. :lol:



twobytwopets said:


> Kcmo, has an awesome plaza. Big old buildings that are shops and other businesses. It is normally beautiful with their fountains but at Christmas with the whole area it's extra special.
> I'm not a Christmas person myself but would love a reason to go back home for the lights. But can't justify doing it for that. So I'm stuck googling things. But then I find less and less of what was once there. Example, best steak place in the world closed.


I looked up pictures, very cool!  My friend said the traffic is horrendous down there, but I can try. I don't mind driving & traffic quite as much as my friend & their mom, at least, so maybe they'll tag along if I offer to drive.


----------



## DesireeM81 (Jun 14, 2014)

Kelsey! I'm sooooo excited for you. Like I can actually feel myself getting giddy just thinking about you bringing her home. :lol: Congratulations on such a sweet baby girl!


----------



## MomLady (Aug 14, 2010)

YAY! You get to be a hedgie mommy again. She is so lucky to have you for her mom. 

Have fun getting to know her.


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thanks guys!  I'm sure I'll be posting about her on here a TON once I have her. It's going to be so exciting to talk about my own hedgie again!


----------



## honeywhistle (Mar 29, 2014)

Congrats, she's adorable 

Look forward to hearing about the raw diet as well!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

I went to hang out with Bindi & Jackie again last night for a pretty laid-back evening. Bindi was perfect. <3 I'm completely in love! I've only handled her 4-5 times now and even so, she settled in after 5-10 minutes and went right to sleep on me. She's so snuggly. I get hissed at if I move, but it's only accompanied by a little quill-raising & most of the time she doesn't even move otherwise. It's a very low-grade "Noooo, stop that..." pout. :lol: If I get up or shift around & move her position, she'll give a brief huff, look around, then get comfy in the new place, tuck her head under, and back to sleep she goes. We're still working on petting, but that will take time & she may not like it even once she's used to me, so we'll see. She does allow me to put a hand over her while she's sleeping & will have her quills nice & flat. 

We tried some new insects too! She'd previously refused waxworms, mealworms, dubia roaches, and superworms. We gave another try last night while I was holding her & she decided to try a waxworm and a mealworm and seemed to like both.  It's a matter of how much they move that determines how scary they are. We tried the roach & superworm again after she ate the other two, but they still moved too much. She tucked her face under her to hide from them. :lol: I don't mind her not liking the superworm (they creep me out, we're so not getting them!), but I'm hoping to convince her that the roaches are yummy, I'd like them to be a main insect with how nutritious they are!

And now more pictures!!

I love how dark her nose and mask are right now.



I need to remember to look more closely at her quills, she seems to have a lot of white ones! I'm not sure if there's enough for snowflaking or anything, but still quite a few.



Grump-face. :lol:



"Alright mom, stop with the pictures, I'm trying to sleep!"



We're going to take SO many naps together. We took our first short one last night before I left.


----------



## octopushedge (Apr 26, 2015)

She's adorable. I'm so happy you're getting another hog  How old is she now?


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Thank you!  She turned three months old yesterday. I'm curious to see if all of the sleepiness & wanting to sleep anywhere, anytime will lessen as she gets more out of babyhood or if she'll stay like this. I'm fine with either way! I have a feeling she'll be snuggly forever though. She was like this even at 3-4 weeks old when she snuggled into the crook of my elbow & went to sleep.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

Kelsey, I hope you are doing well in your new location! I am thrilled to see you will be a hedgieMaMa again...........Lily will be smiling and also poking Bindi to participate in a little bit of mischief! I know how you feel about winter and Christmas. My Mom died on the first day of summer so many years ago. I still think of that as the start of summer. I wish I could say time heals.............but it does not. It does become more tolerable though and more of the good thoughts will gradually keep creeping in. You are fantastic and I have no doubt that your Mom is very proud of her daughter!!!


----------



## Beasty (Mar 15, 2015)

That chubby girl is the bee's knees !
Congrats!


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Yay, I was waiting for you to see this, Shetland!  Thank you so much for your kind words, as always. 

And thanks Beasty! 

I got to go visit again night before last. It's getting harder and harder to leave each time I visit...she's just so sweet. I'm practically counting down the days until I get to snuggle with her every single night!



She spent our visit cuddled up & sleeping on me in various positions again, heh. The picture above was from shortly before we left, and she settled there quietly for a while, not even sleeping. She's so wonderful, I'm completely in love. I know I keep saying that, but she's just such a sweetheart!! When I tried to put her down before leaving, she scrambled back into my hands and up to my shoulder, where she suddenly took an interest in digging in my hair & chewing on it. :lol: It made it even harder to really put her down and leave.

She also got a turn in the insect box as a birthday celebration for Soyala's boys. She loved the mealworms, but wasn't too into the whole thing. Bugs are still scary. :lol: Though she did get the courage to eat a superworm because it wasn't really moving! She didn't try to get any others though. When she decided she was full, she started trying to climb out of the tub next to me & was quite pleased to go back to sleep once I picked her up. :lol: We'll have to work on the bug eating!



(Soyala had great timing with the picture, me facepalming as Bindi hid in the corner from her food. :lol


----------

